# JKD Unlimited - Burton Richardson



## MA Fan (Oct 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are any JKD Unlimited schools or clubs affiliated with Burton Richardson in the State of New Jersey?  If not, has anyone expressed an interest in starting one in NJ?


----------



## g-bells (Oct 4, 2007)

www.beformless.com

he is an instructor under paul vunak's progressive streetfighting


----------

